
What's New in Python 3.8? - dolftax
http://deepsource.io/blog/python-3-8-whats-new/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20463170](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20463170)

------
vardhaman
Good info!!

